# New city(Portland), and new job cleaning fish tanks!



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

Hey everybody! I just wanted to let everyone know I have officially left the east coast, and made it to Portland, OR. I'm pretty settled in at this point, and I just finished my first day at work, maintaining fish tanks for Aquarium Installations, located at 42nd and Sandy, just around the corner from Wet Spot.

It is a neat little store, if you are in the area check it out. I probably won't be there very often, but if you see someone wearing a Red Sox hat, I'll be more than happy to chat about planted tanks

New tank journals to follow in the next couple weeks. I still have to take care of random things, drivers license, insurance, etc. before I can start playing with my own tanks.


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

Go sox and good luck on your new location.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Welcome to Oregon!

Here is a tip if you want to fit it...

Oregonians pronounce "Oregon" ore i gin *not* "Or a gone."


----------

